# HOW TO MAKE CUSTOM FIBERGLASS DASH



## BODYDROP63

ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO MAKE A FIBERGLASS DASH AND CENTER CONSOLE ANY INFO WOULD HELP ANY LINKS ON HOW TO ARE GREAT ALSO THANKS


----------



## hearse




----------



## creepin cutty

alot of trying, mdf, fiberglass cloth & mat, ALOT of resin, sandpaper, bodyfiller<<<shouldnt use much, and rubber gloves :thumbsup:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Start with an idea of how you want things to look .....


You will need Plenty of wood.... Assorted sizes from 3/4''x3'' to 2x4's, Dowels of 3/4'' or 1''..... MDF-(easy shaping), CDX-(Strength) & Hardboard-(Flexible) sheeting....

Measuring tools - Compass , Squares , Tape measure, (Duh), Ect....

Power tools - Jig saw (A MUST), Router (Not necessary) , Drill with Good bits & hole saw bits for predrilling & such... D/A sander & assorted grit papers from 40 - 320

Wood Rasps for shaping edges by hand, Staple gun (Hammer style works good) or an air powered one..... 

Fleece or similar, (Any stretchy material will work), Gallons of Resin & hardener

Box of latex gloves , A bunch of mixing cups, gallon of laquer thinner to clean up with , Bristle type Paint brushes (Not the foam type) , Bondo spreaders (Alot), Gallon of Long or Short Strand fiberglass , Gallons of Bondo ....................................................... & Dedication!!!!!!

This is the beginning of an interior we did but, I didnt fiberglass it - we added foam & put some crushed velvet & buttons..









This is the dash partially done .. The Lower half was not yet fully built .. Put some fabric to get a picture of how it would look covered...... 










The car is Finished now tho ..... We Were building a custom seat & the entire rear was a speaker box too but, It didnt fit bigger people & we decided to take them out


----------



## crucialjp

Try this site the12volt they have alot of good info and links in this forum that should get you started.


----------



## creepin cutty

I'D START A MEANING LESS PROJECT JUST TO GET THE HANG ON THE RESIN AND FIBERGLASS....

IT'LL HELP TRUST ME!


----------



## creepin cutty

THIS WEBSITE IS GOOD AND CHEAP....USE IT!
MATERIAL
THE RESIN U NEED IS POLY.....NOT EPOXY(nOOb mistake 101)


----------



## LOWX732

anyone no how to take a dash out ( i got an 81 cutty) im building a center console for it cus it has non e n figured i go all the way n do a dash too


----------



## LOWX732

n how do i avoid fucking with wiring and the dials and all that??


----------



## creepin cutty

GO TO THE JUNK YARD WITH SOME ELSE AND TAKE ONE OFF
SLOWLY...!!THERS SOME HIDDEN SCREWS SO BECAREFUL..
THE HARNESSES ARE EASY SO DONT WORRY, JUST TAKE UR TIME


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

http://img221.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...13126816x6.smil


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

http://img141.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...1307037wfc.smil


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## El Diablo

http://dropmob.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=637

http://dropmob.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=138

http://dropmob.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=665

lot of info here

http://dropmob.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=386

http://dropmob.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=139

http://dropmob.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=23

http://dropmob.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=45


----------



## El Diablo




----------



## El Diablo




----------



## El Diablo




----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWASME

:0 Yo here some pics of what I did to me old GEO Tracker Dash  

http://www.yourpichut.com/files/view/191/D1.JPG

http://www.yourpichut.com/files/view/191/D2.JPG

http://www.yourpichut.com/files/view/191/D3.JPG

http://www.yourpichut.com/files/view/191/D4.JPG

http://www.yourpichut.com/files/view/191/D5.JPG

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

NOT BAD BUT SHOULD OF DID A BIT MORE SMOTHING OUT OF THE DASH BUT IT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN

thank you Lowasme for posting the 1st runner up to the worst looking dash on layitlow.....!!!!! The goal is to smooth out the dash....WOW those heater controls are....are....well terrible... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SteadyMobbN

That #1 finger is well deserved........ its the #1 worst looking dash on Layitlow it was a close race between the Lowasme and STREET SWEEPAZ dash......but STREET SWEEPAZ dash came out on top by a Button Tuck!!!!!...






























Congrats on the WIN!!!!


----------



## creepin cutty

yea didnt wanna seem like a hater but that shit looks wak i hope ya'll change that stearing colum atleast?!
de pinga


----------



## LOWASME

Thanks! :cheesy: YEA but see,I didn't use FIBERGLASS :nono: on my DASH,but its ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

THAT SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## SteadyMobbN

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 16 2006, 04:09 PM~6771285
> *Thanks!  :cheesy:  YEA but see,I didn't use FIBERGLASS :nono: on my DASH,but its ALL GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure what you mean by the fibergalss comment. :uh: ....YOU DONT USE FIBERGLASS to smooth out a dash.....you only need to use it when you want to fill a hole for change the factory characteristics of the dash.....Its all in the sanding what is there :biggrin: 
If ya want to make a dash then its time to bust out the Fiberglass and the filler and the wood and lots O time


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Dec 16 2006, 04:18 PM~6771588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SOME FUNNY SHIT
> *



love your dash bro, but i gotta ask why didtn ya paint the vents, no hate, its badass, juss wanderin why?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

WHEN I FIBERGLASS AROUND THE VENTS I HADE TO LEAVE THEM IN FOREVER THEY CAN NOT COME OUT ANYMORE SO I JUST TAPED THEM OF. I FIGURED ID RATHER HAVE THEM GRAY THEN HAVE A FUCKED UP PAINT AND CLEAR ON THE. PLUS AFTER PAINT AND CLEAR THEY WOULD NOT MOVE. STILL HAVE ALOT OF WORK LEFT DOOR PANELS A PILLARS BACK DASH.THE SEAT ARE @ THE APLOSTRY SHOP (CREAM LEATHER WITH PURPLE PIPE) HAVE MORE PICS BY SPRING


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

HERE IS MY RIDE ON THE OUTSIDE


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

MY TRUNK


----------



## SteadyMobbN

me likes alot!


----------



## I. K. Rico

even though it's not a "lowrider" i gotta give props to the homie CHERRY... your ride is fuckin' clean! and i like the style you used on it...

btw homie... what's up with those pics for the site?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 19 2006, 08:56 AM~6784882
> *even though it's not a "lowrider" i gotta give props to the homie CHERRY... your ride is fuckin' clean! and i like the style you used on it...
> 
> btw homie... what's up with those pics for the site?
> *


THANKS BRO STILL HAVE ALOT GOIMG ON THIS WINTER SEATS ARE BEING REDONE WITH CREAM LEATHER AND PURPLE PIPE NEW HEADLINER AND CARPET AND ALOT MORE FIBERGLASS. HAD IT DROPED THIS SUMMER SITS TO FUCKING LOW (SCRAPS ALOT) SO I MIGHT PUT A SINGLE PUMP OR BAGS. DONT KNOW YET. FELLAS IN THE CLUB SHOULD HAVE ENOUGH STUFF LAYING AROUND TO JUICE IT UP.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

THE ONLY BAD THING THAT IS GOING TO SUCK IS WHEN I BAG OR JUICE IT. IT MOVES ME TO ANOTHER CATOGORY,RIGHT NOW IM 90,S MILD YHIS WILL TAKE IT TO WILD.


----------



## El Diablo

ahhh hell dont worry about that^^^, they aint no lowridre shows round here anymore any way :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

here's a little center console i made from scratch for my buddies 64'.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

NICE


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 15 2006, 10:06 PM~6767748
> *That #1 finger is well deserved........ its the #1 worst looking dash on Layitlow it was a close race between the Lowasme and  STREET SWEEPAZ dash......but STREET SWEEPAZ dash came out on top by a Button Tuck!!!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the WIN!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sad but true!!!!! The geo tracker dash wasn't fiberglassed, but it did have the Autozone Chameleon Paint! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

these are the 2 worst examples of "custom" dash boards I have ever seen. 





















:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SteadyMobbN

I was the head judge in the worst dash contest....thanks for backing my opinion it really was a tuff decision..........but at the end of the day I feel I made the right decision....... :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Well,,, lets see here .. how else do you build a dash from scratch ??? Melt plastic ..?



Tartoo 76 - Please show us how to do it correctly will you ? Dont you own that one cadillac - Like a Pimp ?


----------



## El Diablo

man these noobies gotta a mouth on em, who the fuck are you^^^??

you make the second loud mouth noobie this week, GO BACK TO MYSPACE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN

Sure you can heat abs sheets to form a dash or custom panel..... theres more than 1 way to skin a cat.....player


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

I KNOW THE GUY THAT HAS LIKE A PIMP


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

No Matter how shitty is was done, or how Nice it was done - At least they aint affraid to try it reguardless of the outcome... 

I dont know about you guys but , from looking at the skull on the dash - that could have turned out to be Alright if he continued to do some more 3-D work & fiberglassed some more to make it appear that the skull was stretching out thru the dash, A little airbrush here & there could have made it nicer than your dash but hey,,,,,,,, Next time that kid decides to do another dash - He is aiming for all of you who talk shit..

As far as the dash -- I really would like to know how the correct way of replacing a complete dash & building a new one that is fully functional & sturdy at the same time? Since you guys have condoned it - What is the correct way to do it ? I have seen others build them the same way when adding foam & cloth to them vs. fiberglassing them..

I would really like to know the correct way of doing so because i have searched this forum & i see alot of Bullshitters on here... Alot of fucks talk about it but, never show themselves doing it.. This section is filled with gay ass questions like - "I have a ghost in my car" , "how do i staple a piece of paper" , "where do i buy a sewing machine", "where do i buy fabrics", "walmart has everything you need to do interior with this cheap bitch ass cruseded penne shit", "can i use krylon fusions spray paint", "im to cheap to go buy real interior paints", "can i use safety pins to do my interior with"........








You guys need to & try to bash them guys before anyone else who is actually doing something on thier own instead of askin about how many sheets of shit paper they need per wipe...!!


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 29 2006, 10:44 PM~6859629
> *No Matter how shitty is was done, or how Nice it was done - At least they aint affraid to try it reguardless of the outcome...
> 
> I dont know about you guys but , from looking at the skull on the dash - that could have turned out to be Alright if he continued to do some more 3-D work & fiberglassed some more to make it appear that the skull was stretching out thru the dash, A little airbrush here & there could have made it nicer than your dash but hey,,,,,,,, Next time that kid decides to do another dash - He is aiming for all of you who talk shit..
> 
> As far as the dash -- I really would like to know how the correct way of replacing a complete dash & building a new one that is fully functional & sturdy at the same time? Since you guys have condoned it - What is the correct way to do it ? I have seen others build them the same way when adding foam & cloth to them vs. fiberglassing them..
> 
> I would really like to know the correct way of doing so because i have searched this forum & i see alot of Bullshitters on here... Alot of fucks talk about it but, never show themselves doing it.. This section is filled with gay ass questions like - "I have a ghost in my car" , "how do i staple a piece of paper" , "where do i buy a sewing machine", "where do i buy fabrics", "walmart has everything you need to do interior with this cheap bitch ass cruseded penne shit", "can i use krylon fusions spray paint", "im to cheap to go buy real interior paints", "can i use safety pins to do my interior with"........
> You guys need to & try to bash them guys before anyone else who is actually doing something on thier own instead of askin about how many sheets of shit paper they need per wipe...!!
> *



i perfer steel over fiberglass, but understand man, that most of what i ahve posted in this interior section AINT fiberglass!! they sand the EXSISTING dash.

but you asked about making one from scratch, so here goes, steadymobbn (whom i assume you are refering too about talkin shit) made from scratch a all steel dash and consol, aslo molded the floors and the doors- ALL STEEL!! and molded into teh dash a 18 inch touch screen, and a fifteen incher in each door, the jeep isnt finished yet, but here are some pics just to let ya know we aint just in here talkin shit!!






















































this is also his


----------



## El Diablo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOeTghrYY2I...related&search=

and dont forget Balstro another Dropmob ride that is on tv weekly in some part of the world, the whole fuckin truck is steel, matter a fact its a motto he lives by,


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 30 2006, 02:19 AM~6859887
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOeTghrYY2I...related&search=
> 
> and dont forget Balstro another Dropmob ride that is on tv weekly in some part of the world,  the whole fuckin truck is steel, matter a fact its a motto he lives by,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fucker is bad.....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Dec 15 2006, 09:39 PM~6768232
> *yea didnt wanna seem like a hater but that shit looks wak i hope ya'll change that stearing colum atleast?!
> de pinga
> *




Yes,,, it was changed out & painted black......... That pic was when my buddy (Not pictured) first started working on the car ...... Its a $600 car - What do you expect ????

He wanted to do something different , The dash was fucked up & he decided to do a dash & the rest of the interior so , we helped him ..... The dash is secure , Sturdy , & is now done after adding gauges in the mirrors above the steering column .... 

From all these fuckin jokers out here talkin alot of shit about cars being done & the info given out - I sure dont see alot of shit being done in pics these days..... Hey,,, At least there is some Proof that someone aint afraid to do something that they have never done before......... On top of that - At least its being done & not said............... De Pinga ??????










Chupa mi Pinga pendeja :uh:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Im referring to everyone speakin about shit when they aint even lifted a finger in reality to do what they preach................... I hate that shit 


Ive known about Drop Mob for awhile now -I dont follow up on what they do everyday but,,, The work is respected non the less........ Thats not the point i was trying to make ............ Im just calling out those who call me out - thats all .......

Im the dude who has crazy ideas & can do the work - I just dont have enough time & enough vehicles to do everything i want......... On top of that,,, When i say that I will do it -- Thats means "I" will do it - Not someone else & then another to paint it ......... I will do it all from top to bottom ..... For the most part


----------



## El Diablo

i respect that man for sure, DO you HAVE a finished pic of teh dash in the g-body?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

YOU ASKED HOW TO MAKE A DASH FROM SCRATCH . WELL I FOUND A WAY TO MODIFIE THE ONE YOU HAVE . TAKE YOUR OLD DASH OUT WRAP IT ALL OVER WITH 2 INCH TAPE DO NOT MISS ANY SPOTS. THEN SPRAY SOME PAM OR WD 40 ON IT THEN WIPE IT OF SO THERE IS NOT TO MUCH MIX UP SOME FIBERGLASS RESIN AND START BRUSHING IT ON MAKE SURE YOU COVER EVRY THING WITH SOME GOOD COATS LET DRY THEN PEEL OFF KNOW YOU GOT A MOLD OF YOUR DASH AND DID NOT HARM THE FACTORY DASH. KNOW YOU CAN FLIP THE DASH OVER ADD SOME FIBERGLAS MAT TO THE PACK SIDE. I LIKE TO ADD TO THE BACK SO THER IS LESS SANDING ON THE TOP SIDE. THEN LET YOUR MIND WONDER AND MAKE SOMETHING COOL. LIKE SPEAKER PODS COMING OUT OF THE SIDES OR PODS FOR GAGES. MAKE SURE YOU CHECK FOR FIT EVERY TIME YOU ADD STUF TO IT. HOPE THIS WILL WORK FOR YOU GUYS OUT THERE EVERY BODY HAS THERE OWN WAY. BUT I TRIED MYSELF AND IT WORKED FINE. ON MY OWN CAR I USED MY ACTORY DASH AND THERE WAS NO TURNIG BACK IF I WANTED TO GOOD LUCK


----------



## El Diablo

fuckin great info!!^^^

that guy knows whats up!!


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 29 2006, 01:56 AM~6851955
> *these are the 2 worst examples of "custom" dash boards I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


That is some bad ass work.. I like the skull ..


----------



## BlueBerry

Are you for real with PAM or WD40 ????????


Why didnt you just use masking tape...........????


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 1 2007, 09:05 AM~6874805
> *Are you for real with PAM or WD40 ????????
> Why didnt you just use masking tape...........????
> *


you layer the dash in masking tape, the pam or wd 40 is to seperate the fiberglass once its cured


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 29 2006, 08:53 AM~6852241
> *Well,,, lets see here .. how else do you build a dash from scratch ??? Melt plastic ..?
> Tartoo 76 - Please show us how to do it correctly will you ? Dont you own that one cadillac - Like a Pimp ?
> *


wow.


first off, I would rather DIE than own something as worthless as "Like a Gimp"


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Dec 30 2006, 10:35 AM~6861794
> *YOU ASKED HOW TO MAKE A DASH FROM SCRATCH . WELL I FOUND A WAY TO MODIFIE THE ONE YOU HAVE . TAKE YOUR OLD DASH OUT WRAP IT ALL OVER WITH 2 INCH TAPE DO NOT MISS ANY SPOTS. THEN SPRAY SOME PAM OR WD 40 ON IT THEN WIPE IT OF SO THERE IS NOT TO MUCH MIX UP SOME FIBERGLASS RESIN AND START BRUSHING IT ON MAKE SURE YOU COVER EVRY THING WITH SOME GOOD COATS LET DRY THEN PEEL OFF KNOW YOU GOT A MOLD OF YOUR DASH AND DID NOT HARM THE FACTORY DASH. KNOW YOU CAN FLIP THE DASH OVER ADD SOME FIBERGLAS MAT TO THE PACK SIDE. I LIKE TO ADD TO THE BACK SO THER IS LESS SANDING ON THE TOP SIDE. THEN LET YOUR MIND WONDER AND MAKE SOMETHING COOL. LIKE SPEAKER PODS COMING OUT OF THE SIDES OR PODS FOR GAGES. MAKE SURE YOU CHECK FOR FIT EVERY TIME YOU ADD STUF TO IT. HOPE THIS WILL WORK FOR YOU GUYS OUT THERE EVERY BODY HAS THERE OWN WAY. BUT I TRIED MYSELF AND IT WORKED FINE. ON MY OWN CAR I USED MY ACTORY DASH AND THERE WAS NO TURNIG BACK IF I WANTED TO    GOOD LUCK
> *


Another way to protect the original dash is to wrap it with aluminum foil. I've never tried the 2" masking tape thing, but it sounds like a good idea.

Usually if I want to use an object as a "mold" I just wrap it really tight with aluminum foil, it will conform to any and every shape but if you try to wrap it around a really sharp corner it can tear, just use tape to cover any holes.


Im not a fan of the fiberglass dashes, but I used to fiberglass spare tire wells to use them air volume for speaker enclosures.

I would completely wrap the well with aluminum foil, and use silver duct tape to seal all the seams. One all the foil was laid out I would build a 4 sided wooden frame to surround all 4 sides of the well, kinda like a frame, usually about 3 inches deep. Once the frame was in place I would start out by brushing a nice layer of resin everywhere. Then I would lay out my mat, the layer of resin will help hold it in place. Make sure you fit the mat in TIGHT to fit every contour, the first layer is the most important, if its wrong, all the other layers will fit wrong. Once the layers were built up to be 1/2-3/4" thick it could be removed.

I know thats not a dash, but the principle is the same, I did spare tire wells like that 13-14 years ago, its been a few years since I done one, but fiberglass is easy once you work with it a few times you wont forget how too.


To me the big fiberglass dash thing is too ricer looking, not so much of a lowrider look, but to each his own.

Another alternative to building dashes instead of fiberglass is to use wood and black board. It weighs alot less, I guess it just depends on the look you want. Personally I think a nice upholstered dash has more class.

Fortunately the person who built these dashes is the person who taught me a few tricks.   
This is the end result I am looking for, a different design to fit my car, but the same quality for sure!!!!


































Here is another bad ass dash.


----------



## 1229

Some good advice on finding how-to articles.

Truckin and Minitruckin magazines usually feature how-to articles on building fiberglass enclosures, dashes and consoles. Anyone looking for tips, tricks and hints should check out their website and search for back issues, maybe even email their technical editor to see if he can recommend a back issue to order, or maybe he can email some of the pages to you.

I've actually picked up a few issues here and there of Truckin just because of how-to articles. Sometimes its worth the 6 bux just for the tech info, even just seeing step by step pics can help you refine the way you do something.

Car audio magazines are another source for fiberglass how-to articles, and again, email the technical editors, tell them you need help and you are willing to buy back issues if they have the appropriate info you are after.




Magazines can offer the most help, especially on popular modifications that are under 5 years old, anything older and chances are someone has published a how-to book, which is something else worth looking into. I spent anywhere from 100-300 bux every month on magazines, books, etc. Its nice to have reference to go by, I have witnessed some of the industries most celebrated artisans and highly experienced craftsman look at how-to magazine articles for tips, while they are in the middle of a job, so if it works for them, it can work for an amateur too.


And, if you are looking for fiberglass tools, go to a boat shop, they should have what you need. A good tool to have is a serrated roller, this is very handy for making sure you dont have air bubbles. Look on Amazon.com for how-to books on fiberglass boat repair, it will give you the basics of working fiberglass, especially the application pros and cons, but the most important thing to learn is how to mix the resin with hardener and how much to use, if it doesnt cure properly, you will end up with a mess. As far as the custom tricks of forming shapes with fleece, the custom truck and car audio magazines will give you the best ideas.


----------



## 2LO4URHO

Very, very informative. i actually feel like I learnt i mean learned somthing today- good job guys!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

heres a glassed dash that came with this truck i just picked up,the skull freaks me out when im driveing, kinda kool tho,note the gold tooth :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 1 2007, 11:34 AM~6875413
> *you layer the dash in masking tape, the pam or wd 40 is to seperate the fiberglass once its cured
> *




Resin dont stick to it anyways ........... WD40 is the dumbest idea i have ever heard .................. We all know that WD40 is a Painters Nightmare 

If you Even spray the shit outside of a booth - it has a chance to contaminate the whole booth & cause fisheyes........!!!!!!!!!


Why the hell would you spray it or any wax substance to begin with - painting the item later is going to be one hell of an uphill battle


IDK -- Im sure as hell aint going to try WD40 , Armor All , Or PAM spray..... Why the fuck wouldnt you just use a Mold wax realease to begin with or the Simple simple simple simple trick of masking tape or saran wrap.............?

Fuckin NOOB's - I cant stand them...........







As far as STREET SWEEPAZ dash -- have you ever really seen what some of these top notch hot rodders do in order to make a dash - Alot of them use Plywood & Spray foam !!!!!!!!! SPRAY FUCKIN FOAM & then shape it to a general form & then bondo the shit out of it ......................... Something else from the NOOB :uh:


----------



## LOWX732

heres my solution- cardboard and tape mold, paper mache , tin foil/ sraran wrap, fiberglass, pop it off .. rip up all the paper mache and carboard, put the fiberglass dash back on and bondo where needed


----------



## I. K. Rico

uhhh... homie was right... are you sure your making a console? cause it looks like pinata to me...  just playing, but i've never seen/heard anyone use that... do you have anymore pics of the console finished?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

HOLY SHIT SOME HAS A ATITUDE PROBLEM LETS SEE YOUR DASH.


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jan 2 2007, 05:21 PM~6885067
> *HOLY SHIT SOME HAS A ATITUDE PROBLEM LETS SEE YOUR DASH.
> *



lol see what iw as talkin about lol :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

Another bad ass dash from Lifestyle, cant really give out the secrets, but I will say no fleece or chicken wire was used to build the actual frame.


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 1 2007, 11:44 PM~6879898
> *heres a glassed dash that came with this truck i just picked up,the skull freaks me out when im driveing, kinda kool tho,note the gold tooth :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your gonna get jacked for your gold tooth,better grab some white out to hide it.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

DID YOU SHAPE FOAM THEN GLASS? IF NOT WANA SAY THATS COOL GOOD JOB ANYWAY


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2007, 10:06 AM~6918811
> *Another bad ass dash from Lifestyle, cant really give out the secrets, but I will say no fleece or chicken wire was used to build the actual frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, Who does lifestlyes interiors? They do some amazing sh!t...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 9 2007, 05:43 PM~6944976
> *Damn, Who does lifestlyes interiors?  They do some amazing sh!t...
> *


there are a few different upholstery shops.

Danny D built the dash frame for the butterscotch 63 pictured, he also painted the car. He builds alot of dashes for the club. He builds alot of dashes for the club members, sometimes he does the whole interior, sometimes he just builds the dash.

He mainly paints, patterns and pinstripes. But he gets the fuck down on interior work also.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2007, 03:56 PM~6945112
> *there are a few different upholstery shops.
> 
> Danny D built the dash frame for the butterscotch 63 pictured, he also painted the car. He builds alot of dashes for the club. He builds alot of dashes for the club members, sometimes he does the whole interior, sometimes he just builds the dash.
> 
> He mainly paints, patterns and pinstripes. But he gets the fuck down on interior work also.
> *



Damn! he's sick. Where's his shop at?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 9 2007, 07:19 PM~6945936
> *Damn! he's sick.  Where's his shop at?
> *


He has alot of talent, he is painting my glasshouse.


His shop is in Baldwin Park, CA.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Must be a bitch washing that 63. No windows, I hate you westcoasters. That interior is hardcore


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2007, 10:06 AM~6918811
> *Another bad ass dash from Lifestyle, cant really give out the secrets, but I will say no fleece or chicken wire was used to build the actual frame.
> *


aren't there pictures of that unfinished dash in LRM a few months ago, when they were putting that shifting shit in? :scrutinize:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS

THATS SOME GREAT FIBERGLASS WORK ...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 10 2007, 10:36 AM~6950869
> *aren't there pictures of that unfinished dash in LRM a few months ago, when they were putting that shifting shit in?  :scrutinize:
> *


yes, they used Eddies 63 for that article.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2007, 06:59 PM~6946801
> *He has alot of talent, he is painting my glasshouse.
> His shop is in Baldwin Park, CA.
> *



Damn, I can't wait to see your ride!! What's the shop called?


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 2 2007, 05:09 AM~6880836
> *Resin dont stick to it anyways ........... WD40 is the dumbest idea i have ever heard .................. We all know that WD40 is a Painters Nightmare
> 
> If you Even spray the shit outside of a booth - it has a chance to contaminate the whole booth & cause fisheyes........!!!!!!!!!
> Why the hell would you spray it or any wax substance to begin with - painting the item later is going to be one hell of an uphill battle
> IDK -- Im sure as hell aint going to try WD40 , Armor All , Or PAM spray..... Why the fuck wouldnt you just use a Mold wax realease to begin with or the Simple simple simple simple trick of masking tape or saran wrap.............?
> 
> Fuckin NOOB's - I cant stand them...........
> As far as STREET SWEEPAZ dash -- have you ever really seen what some of these top notch hot rodders do in order to make a dash - Alot of them use Plywood & Spray foam !!!!!!!!! SPRAY FUCKIN FOAM & then shape it to a general form & then bondo the shit out of it ......................... Something else from the NOOB  :uh:
> *


your a fucking moron, do you clean yoru parts before painting? where not even talking about painting where talking about making a mold. ive used mold release and pam spray and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## El Diablo

^^^ LOL, thank god im not the only smart one here :biggrin:


----------



## orange_juiced




----------



## El Diablo

Nice cutty and dash welcome to layitlow!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jan 11 2007, 10:22 PM~6965156
> *^^^ LOL, thank god im not the only smart one here :biggrin:
> *


X3 I have seen it used plenty of times. You can also use Saran Wrap to place over your object. Don't be fooled either, fiberglass can take a long ass time to get totally smooth. Most People used a 1/16" bondo and 1/16" Glaze to come to perfection! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN

how about this craks can i fix them with fiber glass???


----------



## orange_juiced

bondo alot of bondo lol :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty

GLASS IT FIRST THEN LIGHTLY FILL IT WITH FILLER

KEY WORD: LIGHTLY!!!!!


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 15 2007, 03:02 PM~6993794
> *GLASS IT FIRST THEN LIGHTLY FILL IT WITH FILLER
> 
> KEY WORD: LIGHTLY!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: what you know about them bondo buckets :biggrin: dura glass is also good


----------



## creepin cutty

I HAD A FRIEND THAT HAD ONE WITH ABOUT AN INCH AND A HALF OF BONDO ON THE DOOR...


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 16 2007, 11:12 AM~7001381
> *I HAD A FRIEND THAT HAD ONE WITH ABOUT AN INCH AND A HALF OF BONDO ON THE DOOR...
> *


shit will fall off in chunks eventually.. i seen some cars reinforce there 1-2" of bondo with rebar and chicken wire like it was concrete


----------



## uce84




----------



## PHX_DIPPIN

SO NOW I HAVE ALL THE INTERIOR OUT MY RIDE DO I HAVE TO SAND IT BEFORE I GLASS IT AND THEN THE FILLER OR THE IS BONDO BETTER


> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN_@Jan 14 2007, 12:33 AM~6982428
> *how about this craks can i fix them with fiber glass???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 87-93-94




----------



## LOWX732

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWX732

-


----------



## japSW20

those of you who fiberglass over your gbody dashes, do you have any problem with adhesion or cracking? the dash is pretty spongy/soft.....

i took mine out today and im unsure if i should smooth out or have it wrapped in leather


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 3 2007, 04:51 PM~7166000
> *those of you who fiberglass over your gbody dashes, do you have any problem with adhesion or cracking? the dash is pretty spongy/soft.....
> 
> i took mine out today and im unsure if i should smooth out or have it wrapped in leather
> *



with all the people building different shapes using fleece covered in fiberglass and it holds up, why would you worry about the dash being too soft???


no offense, but if your gonna call someone a moron (im not saying the person isnt one), at least have enough knowledge to not have to ask simple questions. if you have actually used mold release in the past on other projects then you should honestly have enough experience and knowledge to answer the question you just asked...but the answer is, you will be fine. clean it with any kind of solvent remover before you do anything, and hand sand the original vinyl (i would use 60 grit and and sand the shit out if it by hand, 32, 36 and 40 would probably tear the vinyl depending on how shitty it is. but by the time you put 3 layers of cloth on that dash that "softness" will be gone, the soft layers will be adhered to the mat and it aint going anywhere.

but you better make sure the dash isnt twisted out of its correct shape while the resin cures, it might even be a smart idea to screw it back in place once its clean and sanded and lay the first layer of mat on and let it harden, then remove the dash and add the other 2 layers.




> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 11 2007, 07:01 PM~6963384
> *your a fucking moron, do you clean yoru parts before painting? where not even talking about painting where talking about making a mold. ive used mold release and pam spray and have yet to have a problem.
> *


----------



## El Diablo

tattoo 76 has it rtie, gotta use the fleece, adn use 36 grit before the fleece on teh actual dash, this creates adhesion for teh resin to soak threw adn stick too, this creates a new base instead the old cracked rotted dash. from there you can sand, duraglass, sand, bondoe etc


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2007, 03:19 PM~7166134
> *with all the people building different shapes using fleece covered in fiberglass and it holds up, why would you worry about the dash being too soft???
> no offense, but if your gonna call someone a moron (im not saying the person isnt one), at least have enough knowledge to not have to ask simple questions. if you have actually used mold release in the past on other projects then you should honestly have enough experience and knowledge to answer the question you just asked...but the answer is, you will be fine. clean it with any kind of solvent remover before you do anything, and hand sand the original vinyl (i would use 60 grit and and sand the shit out if it by hand, 32, 36 and 40 would probably tear the vinyl depending on how shitty it is. but by the time you put 3 layers of cloth on that dash that "softness" will be gone, the soft layers will be adhered to the mat and it aint going anywhere.
> 
> but you better make sure the dash isnt twisted out of its correct shape while the resin cures, it might even be a smart idea to screw it back in place once its clean and sanded and lay the first layer of mat on and let it harden, then remove the dash and add the other 2 layers.
> *


i have yet to do a dash, i called him out because i have made molds before, but never done a full dash......


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 3 2007, 05:23 PM~7166152
> *tattoo 76 has it rtie, gotta use the fleece, adn use 36 grit before the fleece on teh actual dash, this creates adhesion for teh resin to soak threw adn stick too, this creates a new base instead the old cracked rotted dash. from there you can sand, duraglass, sand, bondoe etc
> *


he could actually lay the mat over the actual vinyl, if its prepped properly. but use a high grade mat, not the autozone shit.


and use a roller like this, to make sure the mat gets adheres correctly


----------



## 1229

better pic of the rollers.


----------



## japSW20

im going to pick up some of them rollers from the local boat supply, and a gallon of resin


----------



## El Diablo

nice, great info :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 3 2007, 05:39 PM~7166214
> *im going to pick up some of them rollers from the local boat supply, and a gallon of resin
> *


tell them you want a bubble buster and a regular ribbed roller, and since you are doing a dash you are gonna need to get a corner roller to roll any edge that has a fillet usually they come in sizes of 1/8, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 the 1/4 and 3/8 would come in handy the most for the types of curves and seams on the g-body dash.

and for large areas the need to be smooth, use a Polyurethane Foam Cover that fits normal paint rollers like you use to paint a house, these usually come 7" wide, but can be cut to fit a 4" wide roller. the 7" wide would be a good idea to make sure the top of the dash is uniform and to make sure the resin and mat is evenly applied.



and if they have paper mixing buckets, get some, use them, throw them away, to hell with cleaning a mixing bucket, just make sure if you get paper ones that they are non-waxed.


----------



## dittylopez

It's true the "search" function is crap! I searched everything you could add to the word "fiberglass", and didn't find anything as useful as this thread! Great info! Gives me more inspiration to do my dash and the rest of my ride when I get back from my deployment!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2007, 03:56 PM~6945112
> *there are a few different upholstery shops.
> 
> Danny D built the dash frame for the butterscotch 63 pictured, he also painted the car. He builds alot of dashes for the club. He builds alot of dashes for the club members, sometimes he does the whole interior, sometimes he just builds the dash.  :0
> 
> He mainly paints, patterns and pinstripes. But he gets the fuck down on interior work also.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ucepnut




----------



## SevennineMC




----------



## Greenteam

> _Originally posted by SevennineMC_@Jul 7 2007, 04:23 PM~8255459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have a question what are you going to do with your steering column? or are you putting the original piece back in. cuz its like 5 inch wide. causing 5 inch more on steering column showing! make custom column shifter? any complete pics


----------



## monte88

YEAH CHERRY DOES SOME GOOD WORK,..IT IS BADAZZ


----------



## LILTWIN901760

the gauge cluster goes above the steering column .I have the same dash except mine is silver with a t.v in the passagner side


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2007, 10:06 AM~6918811
> *Another bad ass dash from Lifestyle, cant really give out the secrets, but I will say no fleece or chicken wire was used to build the actual frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thanks for the post jason . . . .  eddie 63


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 11:58 AM~8155590
> *:biggrin:
> *


 another shop is in monrovia ca. henrys customs


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2007, 10:06 AM~6918811
> *Another bad ass dash from Lifestyle, cant really give out the secrets, but I will say no fleece or chicken wire was used to build the actual frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HENRYS CUSTOMS IN MONROVIA CA. :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Dec 10 2006, 01:21 PM~6735278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's da original??????? :biggrin:


----------



## droptoutzx2




----------



## ROBERTO G

if i already got the fiberglass done, and i wanted to put something else in there. how can i cut it? can i use a razor or do i need to use a saw? will the fiberglass break


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Oct 24 2007, 12:11 AM~9070849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT ANY PICS OF DA REST OF DA CAR?


----------



## droptoutzx2

probably gonna get kicked on but here ya go


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Oct 24 2007, 11:09 PM~9078602
> *probably gonna get kicked on but here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK IT BRO YOUR RIDES CLEAN, LOOKIN REAL GOOD KEEP UP DA TIGHT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## droptoutzx2

thanks man nice to hear that on this site, usually people on here arent fans of my car


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Sep 11 2007, 08:50 AM~8765321
> *HENRYS CUSTOMS    IN MONROVIA CA.    :biggrin:
> *


i remember seeing part of that build in lowrider mag.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Aug 24 2007, 09:46 PM~8635678
> *thanks for the post jason . . . .       eddie 63
> *


ANYTIME BRO!!


----------



## MxHispanic

ttt


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## topd0gg

BLACK CHERRY said:


> View attachment 406279


That looks dope


----------



## down79

droptoutzx2 said:


> probably gonna get kicked on but here ya go


:thumbsup:


----------

